# Mix 1 part running with 1 part cycling



## leemo (1 Mar 2012)

see:

http://www.elliptigo.com/

saw someone on one of these this morning for the very first time; not quite as fast as a bike but good training for running apparently!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Mar 2012)

I love to see designs that are a bit out of the ordinary. Would be fascinated to try one but I can't imagine ever actually buying one, especially at the prices shown on the website.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Mar 2012)

^+1 I've recently started running again after a lay off of nearly 5 years, so something that gives the benefits of my two major exercise methods of choice could only be a good thing, but £1600 +vat


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Mar 2012)

I have got one of Sport G4 kickbike coming next week. They are much easier on the joints than running but use a lot of the same muscles.







Steve


----------

